# All the gear, no idea



## Jimlee99 (Sep 16, 2016)

So my espresso machine arrived today and my grinder on saturday. i bought some pre-ground beans just to try it out and i was stood infront of it when i realised i had no idea what i was doing. Can someone give me a brief run down on how make a latte for beginners. I have a gaggia classic with a steam wand mod. ive bought all the acessories suggests, so scales thermometer and tamper.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Have a good read of these then come back if you;re still struggling:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3402-Tips-FAQ-for-beginners

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios

good luck!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3858-So-you%92ve-just-bought-your-Gaggia-Classic

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22590-How-to-create-Silk-Milk-on-a-Gaggia-Classic-(Velvety-Microfoam)&highlight=gaggia+milk+perfect


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

By the time you've read the stuff the guys just posted, you'll have a good idea of what you're *supposed* to be doing and what to change depending on the result. After that it's just practice and experience. Of course, if you've read it all and still have questions there'll be plenty of help forthcoming generally.

As to exactly what constitutes a caffè latte there is some debate. Given that it's increasingly common for coffee shops to steam all their milk as if making a flat white, some would say a latte is just a cappuccino with more milk. Other people will point to different textures and layers of milk. Depends how purist you want to be.


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

I would try and get used to drinking espressos neat for a bit, at first they will be sour/acidy/unsweet but your palate will adjust.


----------

